# Help !!!!!!



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, Im trying to decide between a Fuji SST 2.0/ SST 3.0 or the ALTAMIRA 2.0 or 3.0 


what is everyones opinion on these two models ?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

If you want a bike to be more comfortable for long distance riding, go buy the Altamira.

Altamira - is more upright

2.0 - Ultegra 
3.0 - 105

Both the Altamira & SST 2.0 & 3.0 are using C4 carbon.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Also would i be known as a "fred" if i get the SST ??


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

CdaleNut said:


> Also would i be known as a "fred" if i get the SST ??


If you have to ask :yesnod:


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Noooooo i dont wanna be a "fred" :mad2:


----------

